# Sorry Truma Water Heater again.



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi. I've read the other posts regarding Truma Water Heaters, but can't find my answer there. This is our first motorhome, I think we need a weeks course on how everything works. 

Question: How do I get hot water? I have turned on the main gas supply. I have turned on the secondary gas tap (in the drawer under the sink) The Water tank is full. I have switched on the truma water heater switch above the door. I have tuned on the water heater switch which is in the wardrobe. I've waited first time 1/2 hour then tried again this morning and waited one hour. The water is cold. Is there another switch? that should be turned on.

The van is a Fiat Ducato Benimar 2.8JTD


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think Truma is short for Traumatic. Maybe it is not igniting because there is an airlock in the pipe and it will not ignite until it has full water. Also, have you taken dirt guard off the outlet grill on the outside of the motorhome if you have one cos it won't work with that on as no air can be pushed out.

But wait for a more technical response from those that know. I am just doing this to see if for once in my life I can get a tech question right.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Have you turned on the gas supply at the tank or bottle?
Just a though...
Have you run water through the hot tap to expell all air that may be in the circuit?
Can you hear it trying to ignite?
Is there a thermostat somewhere which controls the temperature of the water? And if so have you turned it up to say 60+ degrees?

Keith


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater*

Blimey that was quick Pusser thank you.. I'm going to have a look on the outlet grill in a min. I would not know how to clear an airlock, so hope its not that, and this might seem a silly question to you, but is there a anyway of knowing how much water is in the tank? How do I know that it is full. I assume it is because when I fill it using the hosepipe I wait untill it kind of trickles back out, if you see what I mean. But then when I put petrol in the car that blows back out sometimes, and its not full.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JEANJEANIE
The tank you fill is the fresh water holding tank, not the heater per se. The holding tank supplies all the water throughout the vehicle ie shower, sinks and the loo as well usually.
The water heater is filled with water, from the holding tank, by turning on the hot tap fully and allowing the pump, which must be switched on, to allow a full flow of water to come out. Switch off the tap when the flow is not fizzing and spitting and this means that the air is out of the system.
I suspect from your comments that you have not had the water running through the taps and therefore have an air lock, try the above and all should be well in Truma world.....

Hope so anyway

Keith

Ps don't forget to let us know the outcome.....


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you Pusser Kands and Keith. I've been up and down the stairs, I've done all what you said re taps, check the outside grill turned the thermostat up, now going to wait half and hour to see if it works, oh yes and the gas supply is on. I couldn't hear it trying to ignite though. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

JEANJEANIE said:


> Thank you Pusser Kands and Keith. I've been up and down the stairs, I've done all what you said re taps, check the outside grill turned the thermostat up, now going to wait half and hour to see if it works, oh yes and the gas supply is on. I couldn't hear it trying to ignite though. Will let you know the outcome.


You should hear either one click or a few more when it ignites and then a small woomph. (Not sure how you spell woomph, maybe whoomph of course) and if it does not ignite then you will hear rapid clicking. You should also have an led light that either changes colour i.e. from red to green or simply another light that comes on.


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

I would suspect that the switch in the cupboard is for the mains 240volt electric element in the water heater, not the gas. Perhaps someone with the same van would confirm.


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Ray. Thought I would put some photos on of the controls as this might help where I am going wrong still no hot water. First photo control in wardrobe








[/web]

Second Photo control under sink first tap being hot water

[web]http://







[/web]

Third Photo Thermostat above front door

[web:b244cf71a9]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y33/maryfromthedairy/CAMPERABOVEDOOR.jpg[/web:b244cf71a9]


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It could also be the boiler has tripped out if you accidently tried to fire it up without water in. Nearly all traumatics have a trip out these days. Some reset automatically on swithing off the source of heat and when you have water in others have little red button on the boiler which you must press in to reset. 
That is all I can think of having read what everyone else has suggested.

peedee


----------



## 88841 (May 9, 2005)

I may be bammy, but the first photo you have shown tells me the gas is turned off. Secondly , when i bought my m/h i couldnt get the hot water to work either and the control panel didnt show any faults but when i delved deeper i found the electrics plug was pulled out of the heater in under the seat. Make sure the plug is pushed fully home. Pogo


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater*

Thank you Pogo and Peedee for your replies.. You know I had my doubts about that first tap. You see I am frightened I will blow the van up keep playing with taps and what nots.. I will give it a turn. Now for the next question. Having a look round the boiler, on the floor I found these two taps one red one yellow should these been turned on?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

JEANJEANIE--For the gas tap to be in the on position, the knob needs to be inline with the pipe.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, I did not answer your Question. I would expect that the red knob is your gas supply, the yellow knob is probably the tap that drains the water from the heater tank.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I would agree with pogo, that top picture shows a valve in the off position and with you rowley, the red tap shown does apear to be a gas type line and fitting, as prevously said the handle of the tap needs to be in line with the pipe for the valve to be on...
The yellow tap in my opinion is connected to the safety pressure release valve (grey part) and this doubles up as a manual drain valve. I guess this is the case because it is connected using armoured PVC tubing.

Good luck with it, try turning on the red tap and trying to start the boiler.

Keith


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater*

Thank you Rowley. So I will turn the red tap. I'll have another go in the morning. I'm getting nearer thanks to all your replies. I just love this site so helpfull


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater*

Thanks Keith I am going to have a go in the morning.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JEANJEANIE
Whereabouts do you live? (you haven't put it in your profile), maybe someone close to you could assist, either visit you or you visit them, to sort this out as you do seem to be struggling somewhat. Everything is easy when you know how and it is all a steep learning curve, however it is usually easier to diagnose a fault when you can see, hear or smell it.....

Keith


----------



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi, if you are trying to get the hot water on by using gas, you need to take the outside cover off, turn the gas on and then turn the outer knob on the water heater knob so that the green light comes on. (the grey outer ring) the middle of the knob is for the temperature.
If you want hot water from the mains you only need to make sure the mains is connected up and switched on and flick the water heater switch (normally located in the wardrobe) on and the red light should come on. Then leave it for half an hour and then bleed the hot water through the hot tap. 
I know you probably know this already but i'm just going the motions step by step just in case.


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater*

Kands I've just updated my profile. I'm based on the Isle of Sheppey Kent.
Thank you Dazzyboy I've read yur reply once but going to read it again.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thats good JEANJEANIE, you never know if you are still having problems, maybe one of our generous crew from your neck of the woods will offer to help you out. If you fancy a trip to Kettering, Northants I will certainly help you :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We bought our RV from Whitstable so I do know how far it is :wink: 

Good luck in the morning

Keith


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater*

Thank you Kands and Rowley. I give up. Don't know whether to laugh or cry.  I turned the red tap the one near the boiler to the on position heard water, looked outside the van and water was coming out, (underneath) so turned it back to how it was.  Tomorrow I will take the van to a motorhome dealer and hope he will tell me how it all works. I should have sorted all this out when I bought it.

Thank you all for your time and help. I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ahha so it was a drain off valve, strange it did look like a gas tap though. This is one of the difficulties of trying to fix stuff by remote control and at a distance. To be honest I think it would be a good idea to try and see if a local mh dealer will spend a little time with you running through all the fixtures, may need to buy some stuff from their shop to show willing :wink: :wink: .
Give a dealer a call just now and see if you can make an appointment, sometimes early morning is good for them before the public invade!!!! Just remember to take paper and pen and write everything down and if you don't understand ask them to repeat it for you.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## 97078 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Truma heating*

Make sure you have plenty of gas in the bottle.It was pointed out to me at the Truma service ctr that although you may have enough for a weeks cooking it may not be enough to fire the heater up.I did have a similar problem once.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked the position of the yellow tap? that is probanly the drain valve and, ( from memory), it should be vertical. I would still think that the red knob is the gas supply.


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Heater.*

Thanks guys for ALL your help. The previous owner said to release some air from the boiler, that seems to have done the trick.. We now have HOT WATER. Thanks again.


----------

